# PiggyBack rides @MWHC



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Thats right kiddies, come to MWHC in JULY and get your very own free PiggyBack ride , courtesy of Bodybag entertainment!

Due to a unforseen problem Bodybag entertainment was unable to attend IRONSTOCK, Our humblest apologies go out to any and all attendees that had wanted to pay us a visit and shoot the crap, I have recieved many emails pertaining to the Kick john program and disappointment tht they were unable to do so...... So with that said, BodyBag entertainment is extending our KICK JOHN and get a free SCAR offer for MWHC, get there early and get your KICKS IN!!!!!!!! for those of you that dont know John be sure to ask me and ill point him out for ya . Heres a pic just in case you see him in the lobby or walking down the street or something....









While at MWHC be sure to catch our Makeup DEMO


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ill be there BB!! hey, you mind helping me with my costume for the ball? I was wanting to use my stilts! lol! Ill bring you some desserts if you do!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

anything for JON, Atalie will love you for the desserts,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Is John going to be dressed like a piggy for these rides?


----------

